# Red bags under eyes and continued eye bugies



## wolfhair

My 7 month V looks like he has irritated eyes most days along with a good amount of eye boogies in the morning if he has not already wiped them on the carpet or couch. Gone to the vet they did some typical testing for common infections but found nothing. He is my first V and not sure if the red bags and eye goop is normal, I can’t think it is, but I have been wrong before. Any input from V owners would be greatly appreciated. ???


----------



## MaggieD

Glad you asked because my V pup has the same thing! Its like a small red lining around his eyes. Im not sure if he is just tired? Because it is there some days and gone others...


----------



## nick

Molly, seven months old now, had a case of eye gunk in the mornings.....took her to the vet who wasn't sure anything was wrong but we came home with eye drops and since then no gunk. However, there are times now when her lower eye lid droops and it looks red. I think this must be normal...but what do I know!


----------



## DarDog

Darwin's lower eyelids definitely get red when he is tired  but it goes away later.

As for the eye goopies, sometimes this can be changed with diet modifications. But, I have also read that you won't fully get rid of them because of the eye and eyelid shape that is common to gun dogs.


----------



## mswhipple

What you might be seeing are two eyelid conditions called "ectropion" and "entropion" which are not unusual in the Vizsla breed. I learned about this with my last dog, a Vizsla mix (predominantly Vizsla). Your can learn more about these conditions if you just Google them. These are not normal conditions, and left alone, can lead to a lifetime of eye infections. If the lower eyelid is especially droopy when your dog is tired, it's called the "catcher's mitt" and it allows debris to get in there and cause irritation and infections. 

Unfortunately, the only permanent fix is surgical. My boy, Willie, had bad ectropion in both lower lids when I brought him home from the dog pound. His eyes resembled those of a bloodhound... red and droopy, especially when he was tired. Fortunately, there is an excellent veterinary ophthalmologist in my area. Willie had the eye surgery two months after I got him, and now... problem solved! The surgery was called the "double arrowhead procedure" and was essentially an eye lift. Since the correction his eyes are perfect.


----------



## wolfhair

Thanks for the info. V owners tend to know more than the general practice vet. Will google the term mswhipple. Hopefully it wont be surgical to fix. I can deal with the boogies, maybe our vet will know more now that I bring this term to the table. 

Also my parents dog a golden recently got this eye boogie issue when he started going over there for day care about a month ago. Which leads me to think it is "germ" and not an actual physical issue. But them again I have been know to be wrong before. Just ask my wife. ;D


----------



## mswhipple

HA, HA, Wolfhair! I hope it turns out to be nothing much with your pup. Good luck!


----------



## MaggieD

I asked my vet becuase his eyes are only a lil red sometimes around the brim and she said it is prob just from having his face down in the dirt so much and it kicks up into his eyes. Could be a possibility


----------

